# FA needs to have a feature like Drupal Misery as an alternative to banning



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Redaing through Slashdot, I was going over various stories and came across this one.
http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/04/27/1428234/Punish-Bad-Users-With-Drupal-Misery

Project page:
http://drupal.org/project/misery

If a user is acting badly, an administrator could activate the misery setting for the user. There are several different methods of making the user miserably, all which are activated.

404ing
Crashing the browser if still using IE6
going to random pages
General random things randomly not working
*White screen:* Present the user with a white-screen. (by default this happens 10% of the time)  <-- this still happens for many users on FA 5-10% of the time, so FA has this feature covered already, they just need to focus on making the bad users miserable instead of everyone.

Discuss


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 28, 2011)

Ehm, there's other ways that are less provocative to the subject...

I vote "Bad idea"


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaohwow.jpg


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Every time some dramatic user is banned, it often causes drama in the community. I'd like to believe a "misery" feature would be less dramatizing to the community as a whole.


----------



## Kihari (Apr 28, 2011)

Now _this _sounds familiar. Hmmm, where have I heard this before? Let me think...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 28, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Every time some dramatic user is banned, it often causes drama in the community. I'd like to believe a "misery" feature would be less dramatizing to the community as a whole.


 Let me repeat myself:

There are more subtle ways. Heck, your second link's page is even linking to it.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2011)

To expand: Awful. I'd much rather be upfront.
Drama whores can deal w/it, at least they'd get closure and the same treatment as everybody else.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Putting the troll back in a cave?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 28, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Putting the troll back in a cave?


 For example.

I know of a few occasions where it's proven to be very effective.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, how can we make our system suffering from lack of transparency better?  Oh, we could make it even less transparent by replacing bans, which if nothing else make apparent you're being punished for _something_, with a secret system of degrading service to the point of unusability with zero indication it's being done deliberately!

Wait, no, that's *FUCKING RETARDED*.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah we went through this already, it was found out, and there was a shitstorm.  Consensus was that it was a childish, passive aggressive way to deal with problems.


----------



## Kihari (Apr 28, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Putting the troll back in a cave?


 
But what happens when Accountability the user in question realizes what's going on, creates an alt account, and explains to the userbase (in particular, angry FAF users) what the staff are secretly doing?

Especially if *no rules were broken* (which would have warranted an outright ban), but that user had just crossed the administration one too many times.

Certainly not _less drama_, I would think.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Yeah we went through this already, it was found  out, and there was a shitstorm.  Consensus was that it was a childish,  passive aggressive way to deal with problems.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2011)

Already tried, already concluded to be a Very Bad Ideaâ„¢ so bad that it stormed an entire ocean of shit.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish the mod behind the previous mishap can put his word into this...


----------



## Kirune (Apr 28, 2011)

If only there were a mod who has had experience with this kind of thing.
His input would most surely be useful here.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Crashing the browser if still using IE6



That's hilarious and awful at the same time.


I can't tell if this is a joke, a snarky comment at FA's whitescreening, or just retarded.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 28, 2011)

Well at least Carenath has one other person who thinks it would be a good idea.  Too bad for him that person is, well...

Speaking of Carenath, why was my thread on this stuffed down the memory hole?  It was already on page 3 so it's not like it was out in the open.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmmmm...  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe they already tried this.  Without bothering to tell anybody.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke, a snarky comment at FA's whitescreening, or just retarded.


 
I'm being sarcastic, the whitescreening does happen to me every now and again. I know it's not on purpose and they'd fix it if they could find out why.


----------



## Kihari (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirune said:


> If only there were a mod who has had experience with this kind of thing. His input would most surely be useful here.


 
I believe the official statement on this matter was, and I quote, "FUCK YOU."


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2011)

hahahaha wow |3


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2011)

Voting that this feature is in fact implemented, but only on IK.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 28, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Well at least Carenath has one other person who thinks it would be a good idea.  Too bad for him that person is, well...
> 
> Speaking of Carenath, why was my thread on this stuffed down the memory hole?  It was already on page 3 so it's not like it was out in the open.


 
I'd post links, but I can't find a decent place to upload all 21 pages.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I'd post links, but I can't find a decent place to upload all 21 pages.


 Do you have everything archived that has ever happened?


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I'd post links, but I can't find a decent place to upload all 21 pages.


 
why don't you have your account set to view 100 posts per page

you big dummy


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2011)

lol...that feature again, it doesnt really work, it stirs up even more drama. Also it can be broken to bypass and/or lead to folks having throw away accounts. 
and finally on the site
To delight in the suffering of others. 
yea, whats stopping a mod on doing that to regular trouble makers who haven't done anything at that time on a whim


----------



## Kirune (Apr 29, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I'm being sarcastic


 uh-oh, people think it's dumb. retreat!


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Do you have everything archived that has ever happened?


 
Only the fun stuff that looks like it's going to get deleted. It was pretty much you accusing me of archiving everything that gave me the idea to archive everything.



Bobskunk said:


> why don't you have your account set to view 100 posts per page
> 
> you big dummy


 
I used to, but my computer is so shit I can't be bothered to wait 10+ seconds for a single page to render, so I went back to 25. And I prefer to save stuff when logged out anyway so if I ever decide to share it, it doesn't have my name all over it.


----------



## rodox_video (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes I have to mentally pinch myself in order to remember that InsaneKangaroo is in fact a real person, and not one of the best made-up troll personas to grace furry in a good many years.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 30, 2011)

rodox_video said:


> Sometimes I have to mentally pinch myself in order to remember that InsaneKangaroo is in fact a very handsome real person, and not one of the best made-up troll specie personas to grace furry in a good many years.



  There we go, I fixed that for you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> There we go, I fixed that for you.


 problem is everyone knows otters are the best species :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

this jolly good thread has given me quite a loff



insane_kangaroo said:


> There we go, I fixed that for you.


slick


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 30, 2011)

Isn't there an  FPS with that kind of copy protection, as in get worse everytime its used, that didn't stop ANYBODY.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know, but an old version of 3DS Max would randomly deleted objects if you were using a pirated version of the program.


----------



## Rossyfox (May 1, 2011)

I am against the open carry of Miserable Users plugins.

Also the concealed carry of Miserable Users plugins.


----------

